# Ext Cab Pickup, 7' 6" plow....ideas for plowing tight inside corners?



## tgt624824 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Fellas - 

Sorry, I know the topic seems vague. For the past two years I had a '93 K1500 (350), standard cab, shortbox....everything went smoothly (I plow my 500' driveway and a 40x80 cement pad at the top). This year I upgraded our truck to a '98 Chevy K1500, Ext Cab, shortbox. 

Here's my isssue, on the two tight inside corners with this truck, I can't get close enough to the stakes I put out (thinking about ripping them out and 'winging' it)....and even when I do, the truck runs over more snow than I can't plow (making a mess of the edge) because of the long wheel base. I know it sounds like a silly question...but do any of your pros have any recommendations for me? After plowing tonight I had another idea....to try and plow AWAY from the inside corner first to get as much as I can out of there first...wondering if that might help.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Travis


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Plowing corners*

I'm no pro but I did plow my driveway with a 2500 with an extended cab and 8' bed. That's a long rig with a full sized plow hanging off the front.

The way I handled corners was to take nips at them rather than trying to cut the whole arc at once. This is hard to explain. You have to start along the edge and take less than the full turning radius around the corner. Back up, swing a bit wider and start into the corner a few feet past the first cut. Keep doing this as you work around the corner and you'll have a neater cut without running over the edge. Hope it makes sense to you.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

That's all you can do- you added 2 feet to your truck decreasing it's turning radious. It's a problem for pros too- I have a std cab long bed and I run into it sometimes- just keep picking away at it or plow over toe corner with the blade raised to avoid diggint the lawn.....that works sometimes too when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## tgt624824 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate the feedback.... I've done the 'swooping' approach (arcing into the corner) as well. Just wanted to make sure there wasn't something way too simple I was missing....

Thanks again, happy plowing... 

-Travis


----------



## Brett K (Mar 9, 2005)

Have you considered putting some wings on the plow?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Go into it as straight as you can and close to the curb/edge.
Back blade straight back. Do this a couple of times and then angle the blade in other direction when you go forward and around so it wont push the snow back over to curb edge.


----------

